# Oh Yes!! Ya Beauty!!!



## cookiemonster (12 Nov 2020)

https://www.theguardian.com/footbal...opean-championship-qualifying-play-off-finals


We done it! At last!!


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Nov 2020)

I've long since ceased to care about kickball sportymans, but even I felt a flicker of national pride on watching the gloveman stop the Serbi-ball from going into the gloveman's net.

The realisation that one of the players on the field was *3* the last time Scotland qualified for a tournament is rather alarming.
HOW DID I BECOME SO OLD, FRANCE 98 WAS LIKE LAST WEEK


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2020)

Can't wait to go to Wembley. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> Can't wait to go to Wembley. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


Assuming the covids have subsided enough to allow the tournament to go ahead and not take place behind closed doors, the atmosphere in Glasgow is going to be electric. First time qualifying for a major tournament in over two decades... at home?


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Nov 2020)

Didn’t watch , couldn’t watch as I’m the proverbial jinx plus I get nervous!! Yes I remember 98 WC , the last time we qualified for anything. Have to say we have been putting a team together ! We have goal scorers now !


----------



## gavgav (13 Nov 2020)

Praying that fans will be back in stadiums, by then, otherwise it will be a damp squib


----------



## Drago (13 Nov 2020)

Not wishing to be too sombre at this exciting moment, but they haven't won yet.

I would say 'we' haven't won yet, but while im a scotsman im not playing on the team so can't make any such claim.


----------



## T4tomo (13 Nov 2020)

Even as an Englishman I was delighted the Scots qualified, but disappointed Northern Ireland missed out. would have been good to have all 4 home nations.
England vs Scotland, echos of Euro96 etc will be a cracking game, and lets hope its in front of a live audience.

I assume its from the last Nations league route, also saw North Macedonia make their debut. Also delighted Hungary beat Iceland, we don't need that banana-skin again and Hungary have some pedigree, albeit mainly in the 1950s.


----------



## cisamcgu (13 Nov 2020)

I happened to watch the second half, extra-time and penalties. 

It was a pretty poor game with two mediocre sides. Penalties were well taken though


----------



## Beebo (13 Nov 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/jtjfkEIeXfQ


Good to see Andy Murray get into the spirit of it. 😁


----------



## Edwardoka (13 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/jtjfkEIeXfQ
> 
> 
> Good to see Andy Murray get into the spirit of it. 😁



That was a bit more animated than I was. But I did grin when I saw this video from the dressing room afterwards:

View: https://twitter.com/ScotlandNT/status/1327023447332057088


As an aside, I would strongly advise against looking at social media about this. Some fans of a certain persuasion think that celebrating a country doing well in a sportsball game is a political stance.


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2020)

I honestly couldn't care less about who is trying to politicise this or what we have or not won or even who we had to leave in our wake to get here. 

Just enjoy the moment. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2020)

Something else for you all to enjoy. 


View: https://www.facebook.com/100050638805446/posts/188755719489054/?sfnsn=scwspwa


----------



## Slick (13 Nov 2020)




----------



## matticus (14 Nov 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> The realisation that one of the players on the field was *3* the last time Scotland qualified for a tournament is rather alarming.
> HOW DID I BECOME SO OLD, FRANCE 98 WAS LIKE LAST WEEK


When this sort of thing happens, I just find some current pictures of Diego Maradonna.
(But I am English).


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> When this sort of thing happens, I just find some current pictures of Diego Maradonna.
> (But I am English).


He looks pretty good for someone who has allegedly spent much of his life in dissipation.

The equivalent for me is remembering Jim Leighton at France '98 and thinking that it was weird that someone so terribly old was playing international football. I was a teenager then, and am older now than he was then, and I look it 

I don't think I'll be getting a call up any time soon


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2020)

It's all gone a bit like 1978, which I remember like it was yesterday, when Ally McLeod's troops went for an open top bus tour of Hampden..... BEFORE they had even left for the tournament in Argentina!!! We really were convinced we had a chance of winning the world cup. That didn't end well. 
Sorry to put a dampener on this, but all we have done so far is beat Serbia, after extra time and penalties. Yes; SERBIA! Back in the day, a team of that calibre would have been cannon fodder and we would have expected a 5-0 victory .


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Nov 2020)

Aren’t you a ray of sunshine  . Your also forgetting about the best goal scored ever !!! If only we could have beat Peru


----------



## Edwardoka (14 Nov 2020)

Brandane said:


> It's all gone a bit like 1978, which I remember like it was yesterday, when Ally McLeod's troops went for an open top bus tour of Hampden..... BEFORE they had even left for the tournament in Argentina!!! We really were convinced we had a chance of winning the world cup. That didn't end well.
> Sorry to put a dampener on this, but all we have done so far is beat Serbia, after extra time and penalties. Yes; SERBIA! Back in the day, a team of that calibre would have been cannon fodder and we would have expected a 5-0 victory .


Back in the day, Serbia would have come under the umbrella of Yugoslavia, a team who Scotland have never beaten in international competition (although Scotland thumped them once in a friendly). Serbia are far from a diddy team, and this is a significant result.


----------



## Brandane (14 Nov 2020)

MrGrumpy said:


> If only we could have beat Peru


Or the mighty footballing nation that is .... IRAN


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Nov 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Back in the day, Serbia would have come under the umbrella of Yugoslavia, a team who Scotland have never beaten in international competition (although Scotland thumped them once in a friendly). Serbia are far from a diddy team, and this is a significant result.


There are no diddy teams as far as Scotland concerned! This however I hope marks a turn around in our fortunes. I do believe it’s more about confidence , however let’s see what tomorrow brings, another win would be good !


----------



## MrGrumpy (14 Nov 2020)

Brandane said:


> Or the mighty footballing nation that is .... IRAN


Costa Rica as well ...


----------



## Slick (15 Nov 2020)

Beebo said:


> View: https://youtu.be/jtjfkEIeXfQ
> 
> 
> Good to see Andy Murray get into the spirit of it. 😁



The mans an emotional wreck.


----------



## matticus (16 Nov 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> That was a bit more animated than I was. But I did grin when I saw this video from the dressing room afterwards:
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/ScotlandNT/status/1327023447332057088
> 
> ...



Apparently the "... I can Boogie" thing started in 2015. There is talk of getting it in the charts "Fa Shcotland".


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWFGL4kbgVc


----------



## Brandane (19 Nov 2020)

Good to see that normal service has resumed! Can we get back to the other anthem, "we're sh!te, and we know we are...."


----------



## Slick (19 Nov 2020)

Brandane said:


> Good to see that normal service has resumed! Can we get back to the other anthem, "we're sh!te, and we know we are...."


It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Nov 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> He looks pretty good for someone who has allegedly spent much of his life in dissipation.


This aged very poorly...


----------



## matticus (25 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> "Edwardoka said:
> ...
> HOW DID I BECOME SO OLD, FRANCE 98 WAS LIKE LAST WEEK
> "
> ...


I'm feeling quite young again tonight.


----------



## Edwardoka (25 Nov 2020)

matticus said:


> I'm feeling quite young again tonight.


Bailiff! Remove this man!


----------

